# help on ccna, mcse courses... SCOPE OF DOING SUCH COURSES



## sude (Apr 6, 2007)

dear users,
i am currently studying BCA 2nd Sem in Bangalore. i have a great urge in knowing in-and-out of computers.... this apart i am thinking of doing advanced cources like ccna and mcse etc... i would like to know from you all the scope of such courses in india. 

forum members who are currently doing such courses and others please help... i had referred to their reapl=ective websites but found it to be bit confusing... please advise...

waiting...

-SUDE


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 6, 2007)

Mght be Hlpd in here regarding MCSE!
*www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcse/faq.mspx


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 6, 2007)

CCNA is a basic level exam only doin that will not do if ur a ccna + mcse + rche than u can find a place in market.. doo ccna + rche + mcse than try for CCNP it will 100% help you...


----------



## ayush_chh (Apr 7, 2007)

mine is same case as of sude...pls hlp


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 8, 2007)

@sahilesh....
what is rche???? its RHCE na ?? = Red Hat Certified Engineer


----------



## djmykey (Apr 8, 2007)

47shailesh said:
			
		

> CCNA is a basic level exam only doin that will not do if ur a ccna + mcse + rche than u can find a place in market.. doo ccna + rche + mcse than try for CCNP it will 100% help you...



Shailesh do u know what are you suggesting ?????

CCNA is a totally Networking course that focuses on networks and stuff and however basic it may sound it is a quite good course. Has no relation to Hardware and systems part of comps.

MCSE is a totally systems and server course that deals in how to manage servers and microsoft os's no deep relation to the hardware stuff tho it has an in depth dealing with systems part.

RHCE is again another systems course on how to manage and maintain Redhat systems. This is totally diff from MCSE coz basically we r learning about Linux.

Now tell me if you get a job in any company then u might either get it in Windows group, Network group or the Unix/Linux group. So shailesh could you please explain how being certified in all the three regions would help one to get a job ???


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 8, 2007)

Ya CCNA is very helpful course if u have interests in Hardware and networking


----------



## techtronic (Apr 9, 2007)

I am a MCSE - Windows Server 2003 as of now 
My plan is to complete MCSE Security and Messaging

My suggestion is to pursue either Cisco/Microsoft/Linux Certification

When hiring ,Companies constantly look out for specialists with respect to a single platform 

Multi-Platform is not recommended as specialisation becomes an issue later


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Sude. Me too a BCA 2nd sem student. I am a MCSA + CCNA.

These are good courses . I am offered 10000 for teaching in Jetking indore.

But I am focusing on my studies. CCNA is harder than MCSA.

But don't you think you are late in opting for these courses. If u r sure u wanna do this just enroll in ur nearest training institiute.
Or u can self-study like me. But I self studied cause here in my town CCNA coaching is not available.


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 10, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> I am a MCSE - Windows Server 2003 as of now
> My plan is to complete MCSE Security and Messaging
> 
> My suggestion is to pursue either Cisco/Microsoft/Linux Certification
> ...



ru bca or mca also ? .....wht will be the salary we will get after doin these courses ........i also wnt to do these do these courses ... m doin commerce 12th ........and m a ethical hacker .......have to go in security field.....can u or anyone here suggest me something .... to get the most salary lol....


----------



## techtronic (Apr 10, 2007)

pirates1323 said:
			
		

> ru bca or mca also ? .....wht will be the salary we will get after doin these courses ........i also wnt to do these do these courses ... m doin commerce 12th ........and m a ethical hacker .......have to go in security field.....can u or anyone here suggest me something .... to get the most salary lol....



Well I am a Commerce Graduate with MCSE - Windows Server 2003
Wrt salary and other benefits, initial CTC would be about 1,50,000 excluding Variable Components

But with 1/2 years exp in the same field, I know people earning from 
4 Lacs- 6 Lacs


----------



## Edburg (Apr 10, 2007)

guys i am too in same situation...

Doing 3rd year B.Tech and going to write CCNA exam in next week.But i can also do programs and such.

So should i become a s/w engineer or a network engineer ???Which has higher salary and value ???


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 10, 2007)

techtronic said:
			
		

> Well I am a Commerce Graduate with MCSE - Windows Server 2003
> Wrt salary and other benefits, initial CTC would be about 1,50,000 excluding Variable Components
> 
> But with 1/2 years exp in the same field, I know people earning from
> 4 Lacs- 6 Lacs



wht to do first after 12th .....commerce......m thinkin to do bca ......and side by side these courses.....cuz by only doin bca mca .... wont work ....need to do pro courses.....


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 11, 2007)

Iam doing my diploma in CS and doing MCSA and planning to do RHCE later.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 11, 2007)

hi, i am now B.Com final year and doing PGDCA( DOEACC A level)....want to do such course.... anyone can tell me which is easy CCNA, or MCSA ????


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (Apr 11, 2007)

even m pursuin my BCA course frm chandigarh...m in 2nd year..

one f u above has told that he is in BCA 2nd SEM nd allrdy completd MCSA nd CCNA... dats really gud maaaan...even m plannin to go for such certifications...dn hav ne kindaa intrst in LINUX platforms...i wud like to go fr MCSE nd CCNA...so ne1 f u cud plz tell me abt d eligbty requisites fr enrollin urslf fr dese tests...nd whr does one prepare frm fr doin such courses...

one more thing...as far as i knw, dese certifications r valid fr a period f three years r so...rite???....actually i'll b goin fr MCA later on as i complete my BCA...so i dn hav ne plan f goin fr job immediately aftr cmpletin my BCA...so dat means i shud go fr dese certifications while doin my MCA r der's no harm startin up rite nw....

ne kindaa help appreciated..
Thanks.


----------



## pirates1323 (Apr 11, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> one more thing...as far as i knw, dese certifications r valid fr a period f three years r so...rite???.



yea i heard this from a person workin in a company ....he told me tht they r valid for 3 yrs......and have to do it again......lol.....but i dont think there is any use of doin it again ...thts ****


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats not true

these are valid for lifetime


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 11, 2007)

Not all certificates are valid for a lifetime. Microsoft certificates are valid till they release a new exam relevant to it. If you don't upgrade yourself to the newer certificate, the certification which you own will not be valid. In CCNA, the certificate is valid for 5 years, if I remember right.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 12, 2007)

i heard that CCNA certificate validity is for 2 years only (not sure )


----------



## piyush gupta (Apr 12, 2007)

My frd have MCP and he is saying its lifetime


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Why are you people asking here for certificate validity. Go and ask the representative companies about the courses and the validity.


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 12, 2007)

yes CCNA valid for 2 years


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 12, 2007)

^^Then its true, too less.....


----------



## 47shailesh (Apr 12, 2007)

and it's a pre-requiste for higger level exams like CCNP CCDA and more that means you have to had caliber of constant learner


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone know about RHCE validity?


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Apr 12, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> Anyone know about RHCE validity?



What do you mean by RHCE validity?. It is very popular around the world.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 12, 2007)

akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> even m pursuin my BCA course frm chandigarh...m in 2nd year..
> 
> one f u above has told that he is in BCA 2nd SEM nd allrdy completd MCSA nd CCNA... dats really gud maaaan...even m plannin to go for such certifications...dn hav ne kindaa intrst in LINUX platforms...i wud like to go fr MCSE nd CCNA...so ne1 f u cud plz tell me abt d eligbty requisites fr enrollin urslf fr dese tests...nd whr does one prepare frm fr doin such courses...
> 
> ...



Hai akshay bhaiyya.(U r my senior in college level.) 
Was u talking about me <feeling shy>. And the cool thing is I am youngest CCNA in my town. (Its a very small town BTW.) 
Yepp it will be good if u do these courses in ur MCA. But try to complete them before your final sem. 
You better do MCSA first then CCNA. Exams for MCSA are easy to pass for BCA guys.
{And do anyone have BCA study matarial in digital form. PLZ PM me.}


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 13, 2007)

@Thunderbird, i am talking about what is the validity period after doing RHCE? CCNA have a fixed 2 years validity.....


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 13, 2007)

> For how long will my RHCE certification be considered current?
> 
> RHCE and RHCT certifications are considered current until after one (1) major release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux following the release on which the certification was earned. Certificates earned on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3 will be current until the release of Red Hat Enterprise 5, and those earned on Red Hat Enterprise Linux 4 will remain current until the release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux 6. Certifications earned on Red Hat Linux 8.0 and Red Hat Linux 9 are pegged to Red Hat Enterprise Linux 3, and hence will be current until the release of Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5.
> 
> While evidence suggests that RHCEs who stay professionally active can evolve their skills in pace with new releases of Red Hat Enterprise Linux technology, it is important for Red Hat to maintain a policy for determining whether an RHCE or RHCT certificate can be considered current. Thus, verification at Certification Central has always included the version a certificate was earned on, and whether the certificate is considered current or no longer current.


Source:: *www.redhat.com/training/rhce/rhce_faq.html#current

I think this will clear things up a bit.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 14, 2007)

I am give you the list of mcsa/mcse test centres in India. You have to contact them for exam. (But if you are enrolling in a coaching institute, your institute will do that for u.).
 Here is how you can get the test center list for Microsoft exams.

 Go to www.2Test.com "Locate a Test Center" Web page. 
 Note: If you go directly to the root of *www.2test.com, you must click "Locate a Test Center" before proceeding.
 On the first screen, under "1. Select your area of study:" select "Both" then from the drop down box choose "Microsoft" 
 Under "2. Select Your Region", select Your Country and State/Province and click "Next"
 Click the first link :Locate Test Center: 
 Under "Client/Program" select "Microsoft" and click "Next" . 
On the next page click next again.
 Under exam select your choice and click "Next" 
 You will be presented with a list of test centers.

__________________

If you need more info, I am always here to give it to you.
________
Bye


----------



## praka123 (Apr 14, 2007)

RHCE is good.while LPIC is better.
*lpi.org
there are lots of servers running and migrating to Linux and there really is scarcity for trained proffessionals in Linux domain.So these courses are scoring.


----------



## phreak0ut (Apr 14, 2007)

This is the confusing part now. though there are MS servers running, they are slowly moving to linux. Dunno, how the future for MCSE guys is.

BTW, post no. *500*


----------



## Tech.Masti (Apr 15, 2007)

@praka......
what is LPIC???


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 15, 2007)

Tech.Masti said:
			
		

> @praka......
> what is LPIC???



[SIZE=-1]*Linux Professional Institute Certification*[/SIZE]


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

@rakeshishere

Hey dude I thought I am one of few who know about this programm.And you too know about it. You are well informed then.

But its relatively newer course. I will suggest RHCE over LPIC.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 15, 2007)

Why RHCE over LPIC? RHCE ties you up to Red Hat whereas LPIC is vendor neutral. Also, a couple of other people suggested me that LPIC is much better than RHCE.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Apr 15, 2007)

Firts of all RHCE is Practical Paper, whereas LPIC is Theoritical.

Second LPIC is not fully developed. So we are not sure about its future.

Third LPIC hasn't got industry wide recognition. RHCE has that.

Fourth RHCE is harder. { And Dumbledore taught us how to choose between what is easy and what is right..}.

_____________________________

Thats all I wanted to say. I still think RHCE is better.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 15, 2007)

+1 for RHCE


----------



## tarzanbhai (Apr 12, 2008)

u'll get all ur answers from here:

_link removed_

nice work done


***best of Luck****


----------



## Hitboxx (Apr 12, 2008)

Closed and banned.


----------

